
‘Instant’ bridge aims to make dangerous crossing safer for thousands of students - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/west-miami-dade/article204506084.html
======
em3rgent0rdr
"Once it’s finished in early 2019"

"The innovative installation method significantly reduced risks to workers,
pedestrians and motorists and minimized traffic disruptions, FIU said. The
architecturally distinctive, cable-supported bridge is the product of a
collaboration between MCM Construction and FIGG Bridge Design"

"In August, FIU undergraduate Alexis Dale was hit and killed by a motorist
while crossing the intersection."

"The $14.2 million bridge, funded by the U.S. Department of Transportation,
also includes new sidewalks and a plaza. The project will also boast benches,
tables, shade and even Wi-Fi. It’s all part of a broader FIU-led “prosperity”
project that aims to curb traffic congestion in the area and help Sweetwater
improve its downtown, which sits just north of the bridge."

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
"cable-supported bridge"

Unfortunately, it didn't actually have the central tower with the cables
supporting the bridge at installation time.

